# Stock Transfers



## MusicMogul410 (Oct 16, 2006)

I ordered 12 stock transfers from proworld and 12 t's ..for my first order of stock transfers. It was a wholesale order and problem is some of the transfers didnt come out perfect. Some had spots where all the ink didnt transfers. My question is what to do with the imperfect prints on brand new shirts. and what Can i do to avoid having imperfect prints when using proworld heat transfers. I have the 15x15 proworld press. Could it be the inexpensive press that is giving me bad results. Any info will be gladly appreciated.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

What kind of shirts? At what time, temp, pressure did instructions tell you to press? At what time, temp, pressure did you press? Did you pre-press? Can you post pictures of the problem?

With the above info, someone will jump in and help out.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are several variables that go into a successful application of a transfer design onto a garment. Accurate temperature, time, pressure, and the garment all play a role in a perfect print. It is the nature of the business that, occasionally, due to one or more of the factors mentioned not being in 'synch', a transfer will not adhere properly. When this happens it is our policy to test the transfer at our facility to make sure that it is not defective. If we do find that it is defective, which is very uncommon, we will issue a credit for the transfer and for the shirt, within certain limitations.
If you have a transfer that is not performing properly we suggest that you take another piece of the same design and cut it into 3 or 4 pieces. Turn the shirt over that has already been damaged and try to apply one piece at a time. You might have to tweak the temperature, time, or pressure to provide a clean application. We have found that this usually solves the problem.
If you continue to have problems, please call us during our business hours posted on the website.


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

If they are puffs, that may be the problem. I never order puffs because I have never had any success with them.


----------



## MusicMogul410 (Oct 16, 2006)

the shirts are gildan 100% cotton. I will post some pictures later this evening. It seems that some( in some cases alot) of ink is still on the transfers paper. Is that normal or am i doing something wrong...Im still a newbie any pointers will be appreciated. And by the way im using the proworld 15x15 press. thanks


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Try a longer press time. There was a recent discussion about presses starting counting down before the press is even closed. Add 3 or 4 seconds.


----------

